# SIMS Initial Consultation



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Myself & my DH have an initial consultation in SIMS end of September. We did two previous IVF cycles with a different clinic but decided to move due to immune issues.

We are hoping to get straight into a cycle in October. Will SIMS do that or are there any tests/procedures you have to do there before you can cycle?

Brooke x


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Brooke,

We were able to start to cycle practically straight away with Sims.  We had been with Origin before that and I brought all of our notes with me and had even done out a table with the details from each tx!  
I think everyone is different.  They did insist on a few procedures being done - they wanted a recent Hsg done on me and I had that done with them.  They wanted another test done as well but I said that we just couldn't afford it and they agreed to go ahead without it.  Turns out when the Dr was doing the Hsg she was able to have a look and decided that I didn't need the other test (cant't remember the name). You will need to have all of your bloods up to date but you could try to have these done with your gp as it might be cheaper.

Hope this helps,

Leah


----------



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Leah,

Thanks for getting back to me. That is great - are you ready to cycle soon then? Regarding the bloods they want done, do you mean a recent hormone profile or the HIV/Hep bloods you need screened before IVF?

Brooke


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Hi Brooke - think i recognise the name from rc  

I've an initial appointment with them on the 1st of September, really to get a 2nd opinion on treatment (recently diagnosed with hashimoto's disease which is an autoimmune disease), my clinic C*ane will give me steroids for my fet but feel that if the fet fails that i'm at the end of the road with them iykwim.

Anyway I'll let you know how i get on.

Take care

Erm (Zebedee on rc)


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Hi Brooke

I just thought I'd let you know how i got on last week with S*ms.  Our appt was with Dr Omar and he is very nice.

We chatted through our history and talked about what we'd do if this fet fails.  Basically because i have an ai condition and have had multiple iui and and ivf failure after getting pg twice easily enough with iui before he recommended that i do the full chicago tests before doing another ivf.  He also suggested a sis & uterine biopsy as my tubes haven't been checked since oct 07 and he also suggested a dna fragmentation test for dh.  Dh's sa have always been fine but at this point in the game for us its about ruling absolutely everything out.

He did say that all the tests were optional but i know for us that if our fet fails we want to make sure that we've checked everything out before doing another cycle.  All in all there isn't a wait to cycle once you've had your appt.  So if you're relatively uncomplicated, not like me!! then there's no reason why you couldn't start straight away.

Best of luck

Ermi


----------

